# where are recirc flaps in gen 2 cruze?



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

Im wondering where I can view recirc air vent lid or do I have to tear the car apart to see it? Ive discovered my cabin filter is prob under cowel under wipers if techs guess in conversation was correct in 2016 ls gen 2 cruze. Ive not torn it apart to look. I have on ocas heard flaps shut and open w/ air pressure changes but with all the odor coming in like an open window would Id love to see the flaps without tearing it apart? thanks!! edit to add my cruze's glove box is molded in the only lose part is the door and it doesnt even come off. This was verified by chevy. But I can see its molded in no removal impossible not made for it






Below it is a box marked air bag (knee bag)


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

Passenger Compartment Air Filter Replacement 










You were on the right track for cabin air removal. i don't know if you can see what you need through the opening for the filter. remember not all vehicles came with a filter so if yours doesn't have one don't think you got jipped.


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

[QUOTEYou were on the right track for cabin air removal. i don't know if you can see what you need through the opening for the filter. remember not all vehicles came with a filter so if yours doesn't have one don't think you got jipped.[/QUOTE] 

Cool but how do I remove the far right panel thats attatched to dash to expose right bolts? 

Thank you!!! Just what I needed, a verification before I go ripping into my new car. I greatly appreciate your assistance....do those pins come out easily and is there anything in my road that will break off easy? Youve been a huge help. PS: are you aware if you can see recirculate flap in there? :rock:


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

One more question if I may...if some cars dont come w/ filter (cabin) then is it possible it doesnt come w/ the housing for one at all? (doesnt run one at all?) thank you


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

Usually you can still put a filter in there. I was able to do this on my 2002 Grandprix.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

That right panel if it was like my 2011 pops off. You probably need to go from the bottom and get your hand near it and pop it out. Probaby a lot harder than I made that sound.


----------



## CodeRedXM (Feb 18, 2017)

OP, did you manage to remove the glovebox? im currently trying to do this without success.


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

CodeRedXM said:


> OP, did you manage to remove the glovebox? im currently trying to do this without success.


Not been able too yet have an ongoing health issue and really not looking fwd to tearing apart our new car. Worries me if you cant. What exactly is stopping you up? thanks for info


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

Today I asked maintenance manager at dealer if anything can be done for the odors coming in my car when recirc is shut. He basically said no. That even if they look at a cabin air filter and its not there its not going to stop outside odors. He said run a/c it shuts the vent. Well thats that, his advice doesnt work, only on high. Our system is not auto its manual. I did ask if the vent doors could be not shutting completely he said no that wouldnt happen. Guess this means it is what is. (its even loud if we sit in traffic like there is an open hole somewhere) It just rots cause I have asthma and our old car (yaris) did not do this at all. I love my cruze other then this. Just thought Id update. If I ever feel like it (hate to risk tearing the car apart ) I will try to get to air filter per info on this post so thank you!


----------

